# Gute Maasseen...Feedern und Spinnfischen



## Ugithebugi (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
habe dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den Vispas und bis jetzt nur einen brassen und einen Zander gefangen =).., fahre oft nach Blerick oder Asselt, habe das gefühl da sind keine fische drin manschmal bin ich von 5.00-20.00 da und habe nicht mal einen biss, habe schon alles probiert an montagen und grundfutter sowie Köder. Kennt jemand den Fischbestand von Blerick Hafen oder könnt ihr mir gute Seen empfehlen ?.
Gruß Ugi


----------



## scotishpike (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute Maasseen...Feedern und Spinnfischen*

Hallo Ugi,

in Blerik und Asselt habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch nicht sonderlich viel gefangen. Ich angel derzeit in Wessem an der Maas und den Maasseen (Link).

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...sb&biw=1280&bih=709&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Besonders an der Maas selber sind die Brassen und Rotaugen recht groß und zahlreich. An den angrenzenden Seen kann man sehr gut Feedern und der gleichzeitige Ansitz auf Hecht ist immer lohnend.
Zum Spinnfischen ist die komplette Region ein gutes Ziel, besonders die Barsche sind hier groß (mein größter hatte 2 Kg). Zudem sind die meisten Angelstellen mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen.
Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.
Beste Grüße

Scotishpike


----------



## Ugithebugi (18. August 2012)

*AW: Gute Maasseen...Feedern und Spinnfischen*

hey danke =) ich werde es mal ausprobieren..


----------



## Soleil (19. August 2012)

*AW: Gute Maasseen...Feedern und Spinnfischen*

Ich plane derzeit einen Kurztrip (ein Wochenende) zum campen in der Maasseen Region. Habe mir vor kurzem ein motoriesiertes Schlauchboot gekauft, bin also auf dem Wasser beweglich und nicht unbedingt auf gute Uferangelplätze angewiesen. Könnte mir Jemand einen guten Campingplatz empfehlen?

Wäre wirklich super!


----------

